# Datenverluste kosten 2,4 Millionen Euro pro Vorfall



## Newsfeed (23 Februar 2009)

Durchschnittlich 2,41 Millionen Euro kostet es deutsche Unternehmer, wenn Daten kaputt oder verloren gehen. Zu diesem Wert kommt eine Studie des Ponemon Instituts, in Auftrag gegeben wurde die Untersuchung vom Sicherheitsunternehmen PGP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

